# Telescoping wands



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all, I tried some searches and came up with zip. Anyone use a telescoping wand like the kind sold by Northern Tool to wash upper parts of walls? For the last few years I been kinda muddling along with various ladder sets and so on but I'd love to eliminate ladders from the pressure washer equation. I have a M-T-M, I believe it's around 2750 psi...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/NTESearch?storeId=6970&N=0&Ntk=All&Ntt=Telescoping%20wands&Nty=1&D=Telescoping%20wands&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have not tried them but I am curious now myself. Anyone out there use them?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't waste your money. With the right set up you can do any two, even many three stories from the ground without the extension. They will work you to death. Ive been thinking about trading mine on craigslist for something - anything.


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

TimHag-- that's the ones I was looking at...

Tonyg-- What's "the right set-up"?  I generally am spraying wood sided (redwood lap, vertical cedar channel siding, T-111 and the occasional deck.) Mostly 2 story with the occasional 3. Most are not in the city or near busy roads, so dust/dirt is minimal and I have yet to "under clean" anything. I was just thinking that when I'm on a ladder, there's the safety issue of blasting myself backwards, plus I don't feel like I'm doing much more then kinda wetting things down up there in my attempts to stay on the ladder and I can do that from the ground with a zero tip. But maybe that's all I need to do? Tell me more.


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

Ive used these things a bit and found they are terrible, especially when the telescopic end is extended. They are extremely hard on your back even with the belt harness for them. They might be ok for very small applications but for large areas forget about it. Maybe a small pressure washer with a low GPM rating would be better for these but I was using a fairly large machine with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Have own two of them. The first one was based on a wooster pole. And in genrail I loved it. Some ah--- stole it and about $ 10,000 of tools . The replacement is a peice of junk. I hate any twist lock on any pole. Witch is what this one has. the only thing I can say good about it is at times it is kindad nive seeing it has three layers to pull out. meaning it starts out at about 10" to 21 feet.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

My guys like using the telescopic pole, but what you save in climbing a ladder(legs) you will definately lose in the shoulders. The worst part is changing the pole out for lower areas.


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, I woulda never expected the negative reviews! I don't wash too much, but I'm always looking for easier/safer/drier. Guess I'll keep climbing ladders and getting soaked. Thanks for all the replies! You just saved me $120.


----------



## toddcla2002 (Jan 16, 2008)

What you need to do is go to www.pressuretek.com and checkout their simple cherry product and their X-jet. You will be able to apply chemicals 2-3 stories high from the ground, rinse them off and do a much better job than just "pressure washing". This will save you from practically any ladder movements, you will clean better, you will get the job done faster, and you won't ache. GOOD LUCK!!

~todd


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I own a 6'-12' model and it kicks ass. I wish I would have purchased it about 10 years ago. First of all I would not recommend getting a longer one because they are hard to control. Secondly it is way safer than going up a ladder that is wet. One other thing you will need is a shut off valve at the outlet so you can easily change out the wand w/o shutting down the pump.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a neighbor rent a rig last week with one of those 24'. He did not have to use any ladders everything was from the ground. The rig did a great job and I am thinking about purchasing one for those two and three story deals.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> One other thing you will need is a shut off valve at the outlet so you can easily change out the wand w/o shutting down the pump.


Ahhh! that is a grand idea! Thanks! :thumbsup:

I just purchased this one from UltimateWasher.com, 6'-24':










I think it's great! The only time I needed a ladder was to get to the dormer and at that point I switched to my standard wand. 

I also purchased the X-Jet and used it on a different house. It makes me wonder why I bought the Tele-Wand... lol...

Both are great tools. I am tired of the ladder thing, I would rather keep the ladders active for painting, not both washing and painting.....


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

ive got a 3 section 6'-24'er

i use it often, and wouldnt be without it

if you want to save a lot of money, you can put one together with galv. pipe and some brass fittings,,,,,,,

ive got an assortment of them and still use em'

the pistol comes in handy for ballustrade

dont worry about having to change from the long wand to the shorter one,,,plan ahead, and do the tall stuff first,,,,,,,or nut up, stand back, and strong arm that puppy

the telescoping wand beats the alternative>>>>>>an extension ladder<<<<<<<

they get a little freaky when their fully extended, but learn to compensate for it

there will still be some times when its best to get right on top of your work so you can honk down on it,,,,


----------

